# Transmission temp guage



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone is running a transmission temp gauge for plowing. If so is it easy to install and do you have any pics of your install.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My 2500hd has one that was factory installed. Wouldn't plow without one.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Depending on your vehicle if you don't have a place to add the sensor like the link below shows, your next best place I would think would be the trans pan but that all depends on how handy you are.

http://www.keystonekrawlers.com/Mods/GM/4L60E/Trans_Temp/Tran_Temp_Guage.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the best spot for a temp gauge is in the transmision line where it comes out of the t c and before it gets to the cooler, that way you know the exact temps are coming out of your trans, a probe in the pan is ok but you get an overall temp of the fluid after it has been to the cooler. all you need is a double flare set or a couple compression fittngs and a block with a probe.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine is in the pan, an aftermarket unit from autozone. It works decent, and I think it is one of the better "upgrades" I have made to my truck for plowing. The temps really start to climb when pushing uphill. I drilled a hole in the pan, and welded in a plate that I tapped a hole in.


----------



## bocefus78 (Oct 26, 2005)

replace the cluster with a 3/4 ton model and you will have a temp guage. Newer models only I believe.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Will that work? Would you have to reprogram the cluster?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

erkoehler;866055 said:


> My 2500hd has one that was factory installed. Wouldn't plow without one.


Same here- helps me keep an "eye" on how hard the truck is working- the more gages the better IMO- my truck has more than just about anyone else in my family's vehicles lol


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Factory gauge is nothing but a glorified idiot light. Do you guys know where that sensor is located?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;893986 said:


> Do you guys know where that sensor is located?


 Sure do....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;894034 said:


> Sure do....


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B;894034 said:


> Sure do....


where is it located ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

BigLou80;894119 said:


> where is it located ?


In the transmission:laughing:


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

> In the transmission


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
couldnt resist!xysport


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;894119 said:


> where is it located ?


They're integrated into the pressure switch manifold that's attached to the bottom of the valvebody.

You guys are too much sometimes.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;894234 said:


> They're integrated into the pressure switch manifold that's attached to the bottom of the valvebody.
> 
> You guys are too much sometimes.


What do you think of the factory trans temp gages on these trucks? Are they accurate?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Everybody that i bracket race with runs them since fluid temp plays heavily into how consistant the car is since fluid viscosity affects line pressure and how quickly the valve body reacts to the gear change, etc...plus it's a great tool to monitor tranny issues.

The super anal guys run 2 trans temp guages to get the full story on what's going on. The best way to do this is with an electric guage and then using 2 sensors and a 3 way toggle...your able to get a 2 for 1 deal. Have one sensor mounted on the output line of the tranny to monitor how hot the tranny is working and how much slippage may be occuring since slippage creates heat and break down the cluthes/tarnished the steels, etc... Then install another sensor in the pan itself, this way you can see exactly what the transmission is getting ready to ingest fluid temp wise.

Personally, i only run the one in the pan. I could give two chits less what the fluid temp is coming out of the tranny, it will be very hot...that is why it's on it's way to the cooler, it got hot for a reason...it's working, and when auto tranny's work, they create heat through slippage since that's the convertors job. So i want to monitor what is coming back AFTER it's been cooled, i want to see exactly what the stew of fluid being pooled in the pan and going to be sucked back into the tranny is doing. As for installing, VERY fast, very simple install. 

In my car i run a cast aluminum pan, so i just had a bung TIG'd onto it after i drilled the hole. For stamped steel pans they have gaskets that go on the inside of the pan to create a "bulk head" type fitting that you will then thread your temp sensor into. 

Piece of cake, just getting the gumption to get it done is all Nother thing, if anybody is having problems with temps going over 180*F it's worth the money to swap over to a full synthetic. I used to run typical Dextron Mercon and once i upped the power and changed convertors it built up heat quicker so i swapped over to full synthetic and dropped an immediate and consistant 15*F on the guage. The typical temp drop when switchign to full sythetic fluid is 15-20*F.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;894290 said:


> What do you think of the factory trans temp gages on these trucks? Are they accurate?


On a GM the senders themselves are very accurate, but some gauges themselves not so much, and it's hit or miss on having an accurate one or not. But the good part is when they're off a little it's seldom more than 10 deg or so and it's always higher than the actual running temp. 10 deg is nothing and at least it's showing a warmer temp than it's actually running so there's little fear of cooking the trans from monitoring the gauge reading.

A minor inaccuracy is far better than having nothing at all. Or only a simple warning light.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

IHI;894335 said:


> Everybody that i bracket race with runs them since fluid temp plays heavily into how consistant the car is since fluid viscosity affects line pressure and how quickly the valve body reacts to the gear change, etc...plus it's a great tool to monitor tranny issues.
> 
> The super anal guys run 2 trans temp guages to get the full story on what's going on. The best way to do this is with an electric guage and then using 2 sensors and a 3 way toggle...your able to get a 2 for 1 deal. Have one sensor mounted on the output line of the tranny to monitor how hot the tranny is working and how much slippage may be occuring since slippage creates heat and break down the cluthes/tarnished the steels, etc... Then install another sensor in the pan itself, this way you can see exactly what the transmission is getting ready to ingest fluid temp wise.
> 
> Personally, i only run the one in the pan. I could give two chits less what the fluid temp is coming out of the tranny, it will be very hot...that is why it's on it's way to the cooler, it got hot for a reason...it's working, and when auto tranny's work, they create heat through slippage since that's the convertors job. So i want to monitor what is coming back AFTER it's been cooled, i want to see exactly what the stew of fluid being pooled in the pan and going to be sucked back into the tranny is doing. As for installing, VERY fast, very simple install.


Agreed and especially so in a bracket car. Running twin (and even triple) senders gives you good incite into the full temp parameters and will tell you how efficient the converter is or isn't since the cooler outlet line is reading fluid temps coming directly from the converter. A little unnecessary on a plow truck  but very helpful for efficiency and diagnostic purposes. A single sender in the pan is more than enough otherwise.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;894480 said:


> Agreed and especially so in a bracket car. Running twin (and even triple) senders gives you good incite into the full temp parameters and will tell you how efficient the converter is or isn't since the cooler outlet line is reading fluid temps coming directly from the converter. A little unnecessary on a plow truck  but very helpful for efficiency and diagnostic purposes. A single sender in the pan is more than enough otherwise.


I'm just asking because I don't know the answer........... does the fluid stay in the trans long enough to reach maximum temperature or is it in and out of there so fast that it has not been able to soak up as much heat as is possible?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;894475 said:


> On a GM the senders themselves are very accurate, but some gauges themselves not so much, and it's hit or miss on having an accurate one or not. But the good part is when they're off a little it's seldom more than 10 deg or so and it's always higher than the actual running temp. 10 deg is nothing and at least it's showing a warmer temp than it's actually running so there's little fear of cooking the trans from monitoring the gauge reading.
> 
> A minor inaccuracy is far better than having nothing at all. Or only a simple warning light.


Sounds good to me- I watch mine like a hawk while plowing/towing- do my best to keep 'er cool


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;894711 said:


> I'm just asking because I don't know the answer........... does the fluid stay in the trans long enough to reach maximum temperature or is it in and out of there so fast that it has not been able to soak up as much heat as is possible?


It isn't in the pan any longer (or shorter) than it is anywhere else in the system as it's constantly circulating throughout the entire system as a whole including the pan. A trans will pump upwards of 10-20 GPM depending on RPM's and which specific one you're discussing and all of it goes through the pan at the same flow. So pan temp readings are the most accurate for an overall actual  trans running temp. Which is what you want. No reason to know what the converter is running at or the cooler for that matter, as it's not an accurate indication of true operating temp.

No different than the temp sender in your engine. Would it be of the most benefit to have it in the upper or lower radiator hose instead of in the engine itself? The hoses won't tell you the temp of the coolant in the engine, they'll just tell you the difference in temp between the inlet and out of the radiator. Same principle applies as to where to place the sender in a transmission.


----------

